# Okay, too cool not to share (Etsy shop)



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5532092

Looks like CP, look under sold items, cuz it seems like they are almost sold out of their stuff.  That is really awesome looking stuff.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW! Love the sakuras.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 28, 2008)

I wanna be a fly on the wall and see how they make such awesome soaps!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

i know who she is.. a member of that other forum.. she does make great soap..had a tutorial on how to swirl like that


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Mary has just recently opened that Etsy store. I did a review of her soap on my blog and at the time, she didn't have a storefront yet. She put it up shortly after. It's been like 3 weeks tops. She is going to do extremely well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes it is CP soap, she does a wonderful job huh Marr.. did you see her Art one ...with the outlining in black....awesome!


----------



## divaknitting (Jul 9, 2008)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> i know who she is.. a member of that other forum.. she does make great soap..had a tutorial on how to swirl like that



May I ask what other forum?  I'd love to see the tutorial.


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 11, 2008)

that is some fantastic work


----------



## Woodi (Jul 11, 2008)

Lovely!

I didn't see the tutorial, but my guess is that she pours two or three colors, one atop the other, and then carefully stirs with a chopstick or something?


----------



## perfectsoap (Jul 23, 2008)

Get the [email protected]#k out of here! 
Lmao how in the cough "heck" does she do that???
That is like  :shock: unreal!!!
I feel so little...
I would pay good money to know the ins and outs of that, ok any money is good, but you know what I mean!
So.... I still can't believe how incredible that soap is... lol


----------

